# Pushing your bio mechanical limits



## Cratchet (Jan 15, 2015)

Joe Rogan and biomechanist Katy Bowmen, author of books on natural movement & human development discuss challenges our modern living imposes on our bodies and how we can make beneficial changes. => http://traffic.libsyn.com/joeroganexp/p601.mp3 via @Podcast_Addict 
It's very interesting information. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 18, 2015)

Listen to those podcasts all the time, ill have to give it a go tomorrow on my way to work...the one he just did with shane smith from vice was really good too


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 8, 2015)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0ub5OLNnN-o[/ame]

if you want to get stronger listen to minutes 54-58 and thank me later...


----------



## Sully (May 12, 2015)

Pretty interesting. Makes me think about things I learned in basic training from my Drill Sergeant. Guys were spending money on these soft cushiony insoles for their boots. DS told everyone to take them out to build up the thickness on the soles of our feet for road marches. Makes even more sense now. 

Also makes me think of an article I read about asymmetrical training for strength. The guy would deadlift, squat and BP with uneven amounts of weight on each side of the bar. Said it made you activate your core more and learn to stabilize yourself better. It also helped to correct any side to side imbalances. Had to do it very light of course, but he said when he evened out the weight he was much stronger because of it. 

Biomechanics is awesome stuff.


----------

